# Anybody Want A 19 Jewel 2609.ha Movement?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody want to tinker with a watch movement? I will post (UK only) you a complete unit (movement, face, hands) that was ticking before I squirted a bit of WD40 on it to see if it would ease the movement of the hands via the winder (which it did). Ticked for about half an hour after, then went into 'erratic mode'.

Winder shows evidence of rust but movement will tick if winder pulled out, as if to change position of hands, and under slight rotational pressure (hope that makes sense).

The operation was a success, shame the patient died!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh Sorry to hear of your loss.....

Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ahhh Sorry to hear of your loss.....
> 
> Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time
> 
> ...


Your condolences are very much appreciated.

(psst! Do you know a good body snatcher?)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> (psst! Do you know a good body snatcher?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you find one, get him to snatch a new body for me









Mine's KKKKKKKKKKKKNAAAAACKKKEEEEEERRRRREEEEEDDDDD


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wd40 on a watch is a nono - all you had to do was ask us first...

it may free up a few things but it also frees up the particles that need getting rid of and these gum up something else...

I am not in UK but wouldn't mind the movement if there are no other takers.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> wd40 on a watch is a nono - all you had to do was ask us first...
> 
> it may free up a few things but it also frees up the particles that need getting rid of and these gum up something else...
> 
> ...


Where are you ? It was only the thought of ridiculous postal charges that made me limit to UK. If postage is sensible then it's yours.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why dont you have fun and find him yourself









http://www.frappr.com/rltwatches


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Why dont you have fun and find him yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, he's an IT manager in Gibraltar, born 12/05/75, home or business address still to be located - I'm just an old gimmer lazy enough to hope asking will save me the trouble of looking.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> gimmer


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

damn my cover is blown!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> damn my cover is blown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the info from 'the web', not having realised a link had been posted to a membership map! You pop up in several watch forums and other odd entries - never tried looking for somebody by their 'handle' before. Very spooky how much of a trace is left by our passage across the web.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > (psst!Â Do you know a good body snatcher?)
> ...


Not really supprising for a person of you`re advanced years


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Got the info from 'the web', not having realised a link had been posted to a membership map! You pop up in several watch forums and other odd entries - never tried looking for somebody by their 'handle' before. Very spooky how much of a trace is left by our passage across the web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on the web since the web started so I've left quite a trail I suspect...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

julian, i once was oiling something (can't remember what! with wd40,i squirted some into a small tin lid and when i'd done,what was left over,stayed in the tin lid,anyhow i came to it the next day and the consistency had turned to something resembling pudding mix







,ever since, i've only used it for loosening nuts/bolts and repelling moisture on ignition systems.

it sounds like your movement is severely gunged up









regards,john.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> julian, i once was oiling something (can't remember what! with wd40,i squirted some into a small tin lid and when i'd done,what was left over,stayed in the tin lid,anyhow i came to it the next day and the consistency had turned to something resembling pudding mix
> 
> ...


A lesson leant - the patient is now on its way to Gib' where it may yet rise, Phoenix like, from the gunge.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> it may yet rise, Phoenix like, from the gunge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rocket like, more like







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've revitalised many camera shutters and watches which have been WD40'd by using a degreasing fluid...

Used to be trichlorethylene (?) but nowadays I use a generic degreaser from watchsuppliers.

Pour the degreaser into a shallow bowl (?saucer?) so that it covers the movement but not the dial ( strips 'em!). Leave for 12 hours. Remove and allow to dry. Oil. Lightly. Appropriately.

Not generally recommended but a good panic measure...

Try it out on a bu**ered old movement - you may be surprised.

Happy Birthday to my niece Alice, who is 5 today - I told her I'd get her name on the internet today.

What should her first Russian watch be?

regards to all...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Trike!!!







that stuff is leathal........ literally.

say a Happy birthday to Alice Chris, I have seen some nice lady Vostoks but can't remember seeing a childs one.

I use the degreasing trick on some old timex movements and it does work sometimes but I wouldn't do it on a treasured watch.


----------

